# Have you ever regretted your kids names?



## Saja (Jan 11, 2008)

I had this weird dream last night that I was pregnant...just going in to labour actually. (theres no chance I am pregnant hahah) Any ways, I have had the baby thing in my head all day. It got me wondering about baby names, and I wondered if anyone here had ever regretted what they named their child, for any reason (didnt like the name anymore, hated omeone else by that name, thought of a better name)?


----------



## Brisa (Jan 11, 2008)

NO, Atleast I didnt! It took me a while because I wanted to make sure it was a name I think she would Love.... &amp; I just love the name Sofia!!


----------



## KellyB (Jan 11, 2008)

When My daughter was born, there was a woman who worked at the birthing center who had the same last name I had. She also had her daughter 2 months before me at the same place but I didn't know what she had named her. The day my daughter was born, she came over to my bed..........mind you, I had just had a c-section and she worked there............and told me I needed to change my daughters name. She had named her baby the same thing. I wouldn't have changed it then if she would have dropped to her knees. She was such a ***** about the whole thing. 10 years go by and I get a call from her that she thinks she has been charged for my daughters dr office visits. I just hung up on her. She was a total ***** again. That is the only reason I regret it though. I love the name Courtney and thought I was having a boy until she was born so I didn't even have a girls name.


----------



## Nick007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Ugh...My friend was "one of those girls" The ones that do anything for the man that treats them like crap. They had a girl together, let's say his name was 'Jesse", she named the daughter "Jessica". And it's not so much the fact that it's dumb, or anything, but that she would do anything for him. He cheated on her the whole time they were married, now their getting a divorce. It's like now every time she calls the daughter she has to say his name first. And the real names are alot worse than my examples! Now she looks back, and is like why. And he even throws it in her face, like ha ha, you have to say my name everyday, ugh......


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 11, 2008)

i was reading an article about this the other day!

Baby-name remorse -- what do you do? - CNN.com


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 11, 2008)

Nope, not once! I would've regretted the name I almost gave Cyera LOL!


----------



## missjewell (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't and I gave one of my boys an unusal name Reno, everyone seems to remember him because of his name.

We have another little boy and I already had his name picked Dylan and my husbands friend from work wife got pregnant when I was like 6-7 mths along and she came to our house to tell me that I couldn't name him Dylan she already had that name picked since she was a little girl. I was like "first, we are not friends and only have talked to you twice and second I was pregnant long before you" she was like 2 mths. She ended up naming her boy the same name as well. She want talk to me...lol oh, well


----------



## Annia (Jan 12, 2008)

Don't have kids, but I can say I have regretted what my mother has named me.


----------



## MACmaniac (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't! I named my daughter Jaicia ( Jay-c-a ) and love it! Everyone calls her Jaici (JC) or I call her Jace, like Chase LOL I have only run into one other kid named Jaycee. I think we both love her name cuz its so unique - like her! NOW, if I had named her what I had planned since I was little, we'd be in trouble! Poor girl would have been Domesha Deea (d-a)!!! a lil past unique, moving towards ghetto!


----------



## jessiej78 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nope. I knew what I was going to name my son since long before I was pregnant actually



. I love it...Elijah James.


----------



## PRETTYSECRETS21 (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont have any kids but I always feel bad for people who have, what I deem to be, ridiculous names.

I think what you name your child is very important but then again I guess if you push'em out you can name them whatever the heck you want. 

But if my mom named me Apple, after a car she couldn't afford, or anything that got my resume thrown out based on name alone, I'd change it.


----------



## CellyCell (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't have kids but for parents... come one now, haha - pick a name this child won't later suffer and be made fun of just because you like it. Like this girl I know is named Obdulia



. And ever since we were kids people would make fun of it... even an okay name like America. Blah.

My mom told me Celia wasn't her first choice at all - it was suppose to be my now middle name, Annabelle or my middle sister's name Stephanie. But my dad told her to name me after my grandma. I hate it because A. People don't know how to pronounce it at all. B. Get it confused with cecilia which is even worst than celia. Blah.

I already got my future kids names in mind...


----------



## susie evans (Jan 12, 2008)

it was simple for us i named the boys and my wife named the girls


----------



## katana (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't have any children, but I don't really like my name, all though I do get compliments on it......

My mom named me after a character that Heather Locklear played on a tv show..... my mom says she was a ***** on the show, and she should have known naming her daughter after her, would give her a ***** of a daughter! LMAO!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 12, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have kids but for parents... come one now, haha - pick a name this child won't later suffer and be made fun of just because you like it. Like this girl I know is named Obdulia



. And ever since we were kids people would make fun of it... even an okay name like America. Blah. I agree, I've heard of some crazy ass names.


----------



## KellyB (Jan 12, 2008)

I did want to tell yall that before I became a nurse, I worked for a cable company and we had a customer whose name was Ima Hoar. I kid you not. Also my ex-husbands step fathers name was **** Peter. Their parents must have hated them.


----------



## butterflyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

I thought long and hard before naming my Daughter. I always hated my name so I didn't want her to grow up hating hers. I have one of those what I call "Bi" names either for boy or girl. It's Lesley, my Mom said she named me after a actress who was a dancer in the 60's Leslie Carone. It doesn't matter when you have the same name as a man does!


----------



## Jecca (Jan 14, 2008)

This topic is so timely for me right now! My husband and I are in the process of adopting our third child - a baby boy. We've had his name picked out for a long time now, but suddenly I feel not so sure about it. Right now we're going with Owen, and I like it so much, but I'm not sure I'm in love with it. Our other kids are Drew and Sophie. Owen won't be home for several more months yet, so I guess I still have time to decide if I'm going to change my mind. lol.


----------



## macface (Jan 14, 2008)

I regret not giving my daughter a middle name.


----------



## jmaegirl (Jan 14, 2008)

No regrets here, as soon as I found out I was getting a girl I knew her name (Braysha Mae) combination of me and spouses name. I like unique names.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Jan 15, 2008)

I named my daughter Ashley Brooke-but the name is very common now and I wish I had named her after my mother and grandmother: Katherine Elizabeth and called her Katy Beth. A note: I live in WV--anything can happen. I was doing pre-school screening and was sent a child named True Story. I thought it was a practical joke and went out to the desk and said,"ok, who's the funny girl. The other nurses were cackling and said nope and showed me the birth certificate. The name was True Love Story. What do people think????? LOL


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I regret not giving my daughter a middle name. You shouldnt. My mom didnt give me one, and I hated it as a kid, having to put N for no middle name, etc, but I am glad I dont have one now. I want to use my last name as my middle name whenever I marry as respect to my late father. My mom has no middle name and uses the same last name as her middle since she remarried, she dropped her maiden name.

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did want to tell yall that before I became a nurse, I worked for a cable company and we had a customer whose name was Ima Hoar. I kid you not. I am still laughing typing this response. That is so horrible, but it's so funny I almost cant breathe


----------



## dentaldee (Jan 15, 2008)

I love my daughter's name......it's a name that is heard of but not every second kid is named, Justine! She never once had another kid with the same name in her class.


----------



## Annia (Jan 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i was reading an article about this the other day!
Baby-name remorse -- what do you do? - CNN.com

Thanks for posting this link. It was an interesting read.


----------



## mommy2sophia (Jan 16, 2008)

My daughter's name is sophia and I love her name :]


----------



## breathless (Jan 17, 2008)

i never regretted naming my son chayden [chay-den]. everyone seems to get confused by his name. not sure why? anyways, i think its amazing and we get compliments because there's hayden, braiden, caden, etc ... but no CH-ayden. *thumbs up*

my next child will have a name like that too. but, we're not to that point yet. lol.

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I named my daughter Ashley Brooke-but the name is very common now and I wish I had named her after my mother and grandmother: Katherine Elizabeth and called her Katy Beth. A note: I live in WV--anything can happen. I was doing pre-school screening and was sent a child named True Story. I thought it was a practical joke and went out to the desk and said,"ok, who's the funny girl. The other nurses were cackling and said nope and showed me the birth certificate. The name was True Love Story. What do people think????? LOL its true! i took care of a girl who's name on her birth certificate was something along the tree/bark/flowers something or another. odd. not sure why i can't remember exactly what her real name was. i think i laughed so hard i had to forget. anyways, we ended up calling her holly. eeee.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 17, 2008)

my parents had chosen another name for me, but the woman bearing it (a friend of theirs) died of illness just before i was born, so it became my second name, and what was my original second name became my first name and the only one we use.

they also wanted to give me a third which would have been Lucia, after my maternal grandmother. but they thought two were already enough.

my brother has only one. except people always make the mistake to write it with a Y (Jeremy) when my brother carries another version spelled "Jeremie".

between every official paper from school or jobs written a Y and stupid comments from schoolmates, it's very tiring to explain people there's more than one spelling for names sometimes.

but they never regretted our names.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 20, 2008)

Nope...I love my daughter's name. Aleda is a variation on an old family name. I never knew Oleda, but I saw her gravestone from the turn of the century and thought it was a beautiful name. Steve thought it was too old fashioned, so we modified it and started it with an A instead of an O.

The only time I wish she had a more traditional name is when I see all those knicky knacky things in the store with the names on them and I'd like to buy it for her and I can't because her name would never be there!! LMAO!


----------



## arphsfriend (Jan 20, 2008)

Giving a name that is going to be a life-long problem for the kid is somewhere between foolish and cruel. Odd sounds and spellings only make it so the child is embarassed or defensive. If you don't want your kid reduced to initials, don't do it.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 20, 2008)

so true. like the stupid parents that wanted to name their daughter Megane. their family name was Renault. i can't believe these parents were stupid enough to give their daughter the name of a car !! i think it was refused by the clerk at the townhall that received their birth declaration.


----------



## drealoveu (Feb 6, 2008)

Nope. Not at all for me. My boy's names are Landon and Noah. They are both named after two of Nicholas Sparks's characters. If anything, people think that that is weird. One time we were at a restaurant and there was a little girl throwing a fit for just about everything so her family kept having to call her name out loud to discipline her. Her name was Stormy. I thought it was funny because she really was acting â€œ_stormy_â€.


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I named my daughter Ashley Brooke-but the name is very common now and I wish I had named her after my mother and grandmother: Katherine Elizabeth and called her Katy Beth. A note: I live in WV--anything can happen. I was doing pre-school screening and was sent a child named True Story. I thought it was a practical joke and went out to the desk and said,"ok, who's the funny girl. The other nurses were cackling and said nope and showed me the birth certificate. The name was True Love Story. What do people think????? LOL Wow, that's crazy. They just couldn't resist making up a phrase with their last name.


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *arphsfriend* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Giving a name that is going to be a life-long problem for the kid is somewhere between foolish and cruel. Odd sounds and spellings only make it so the child is embarassed or defensive. If you don't want your kid reduced to initials, don't do it. Ditto.


----------



## KDMAMA (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *macface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I regret not giving my daughter a middle name. One of my friend's was allowed to pick her own middle name when she was old enough. I thought that was neat. maybe you could do that?
I regret my DD's middle name but (so far) she likes it (she's going to be 13yo).

It's Crystalynn. It's a blend of a few names in our family but I should have just given her my middle name. i don't like it but I was 18yo when I had her and well.. oh well. It doesn't keep me awake at night and I love all of my children's first names so it could be worse.


----------



## Mezzmerizing (Feb 13, 2008)

Not a parent, but I like what my mom named me. Tia. I used to hate it when I was 5 - 13 because there wasn't anyone else I knew named Tia, and I thought it sounded ugly. Also, this guy used to sing this Tia Maria song, that I can only repeat by tune. Kinda annoying, made a complex too. I like it now because it's not terrible sounding, and unique. My mom didn't even know it meant aunt in Spanish when she named me it haha, and princess in another language I forgot. Didn't know it means Thanks In Advance online either 'til recently..

Oh yeah, I love the name Trisha for some reason. Luke, too.


----------



## peachface (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not married and I don't have a kid yet but I've already named my daughter. I love the name because it's a modified version of my name and last name and I don't think I'll ever regret it. I told my boyfriend and he thinks I'm crazy but amusing.

My friends teased me about it but now whenever we talk about our future, when we'll have kids, etc, we refer to my kid as the name I've chosen and it's become sooo real... especially since my boyfriend calls our future kid by that name as well. I really want a daughter now.

I have no boy's name picked out. But as I said, I'm not married nor am I pregnant! ha!


----------



## KatJ (Feb 16, 2008)

My daughters name is Alana Jade and I still adore it, shes only two but i picked it out 9 years ago... The only thing i slightly regret is the way i spelled it. Most people pronounce it as a-lay-na *which is wrong*. I guess maybe Allahnah would be a better spelling?

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I named my daughter Ashley Brooke-but the name is very common now and I wish I had named her after my mother and grandmother: Katherine Elizabeth and called her Katy Beth. A note: I live in WV--anything can happen. I was doing pre-school screening and was sent a child named True Story. I thought it was a practical joke and went out to the desk and said,"ok, who's the funny girl. The other nurses were cackling and said nope and showed me the birth certificate. The name was True Love Story. What do people think????? LOL My name is Katherine Elizabeth and even though most people just call me Kat, my great aunt always called my Kathy Beck


----------



## CosmeticCouture (Feb 16, 2008)

I have 3 daughters but my husband named the first one (from his first marriage).

They are:

Ashlen Nicole - age 21

Athena Leann - age 17

Sierra Allan - age 15

I picked Athena's name when I was in 5th grade. I remember we were studying Greek Mythology and I fell in love with the name. I thought it was the most beautiful name I have ever heard. I still do!

As for Sierra. I have always loved her name, even the middle name (a family middle name for generations on my husband's side). At one point I considered making it more feminine by spelling it "Allynn", but then realized it really didn't matter. LOL My ONLY regret is that 5 years after she was born, EVERYBODY started naming their daughters Sierra. Grrr..... I spent months trying to come up with a name that was feminine but not common, but not so unusual that it was ridiculous. So much for that. She finds it amusing to see all these little 9 &amp; 10 year olds running around with her name. LOL

Had I know that that "Sierra" would be so common, I probably would have stuck with the original name "Anais" or "Ainsley" but then again, I never could come up with a middle name I liked with those. LOL

As for me. I am just boring old Lucy. I hate it. The references to "I LOVE LUCY" are never-ending.


----------



## Sandy22 (Feb 16, 2008)

Nope! Happy to have stayed away from the trendy name fads.


----------



## efuhk (Feb 18, 2008)

i wish i named my daughter something more original. her name is Lynee (Lynn-Nay like Renee but with an L). I call her Amana though or bananav


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 18, 2008)

I put a lot of thought into Evan, actually. I had certain points that I had to hit with a name and this hit them all!. I have never once regretted it. It's not one you can make fun with, either LOL!

Evan Michael. I love the way it sounds. He just "looks" like an Evan, too...you know?


----------



## LilRayofSun (Feb 18, 2008)

Actually, I have quite the opposite, I don't regret the name youngest was given, he has a strong name,

But I liked the first name that popped into my head Caleb.

Hubby vetoed it fast, lol


----------



## love2482 (Feb 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Kookie-for-COCO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I named my daughter Ashley Brooke-but the name is very common now and I wish I had named her after my mother and grandmother: Katherine Elizabeth and called her Katy Beth. A note: I live in WV--anything can happen. I was doing pre-school screening and was sent a child named True Story. I thought it was a practical joke and went out to the desk and said,"ok, who's the funny girl. The other nurses were cackling and said nope and showed me the birth certificate. The name was True Love Story. What do people think????? LOL Haha yes very common, my name is Ashley Brooke.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 19, 2008)

I love my kids names... they are unique but not too weird


----------



## frugalmel (Feb 26, 2008)

Nope, I think we did ok with the kids' names. What I have always hated was my name.

Melody (I know, people don't think its bad, but I do)

My middle name, Ann, was my Mom's name. That I like.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *mrs.jones1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My daughters name is Alana Jade and I still adore it, shes only two but i picked it out 9 years ago... The only thing i slightly regret is the way i spelled it. Most people pronounce it as a-lay-na *which is wrong*. I guess maybe Allahnah would be a better spelling?
I think it's due to accents. Because I pronounced Alana as "Ah-lah-nah".But then again, that's how I'd pronounce it in Spanish....


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive never regretted my girls names



I find them unique but not overlly and they sound good together which is great becuz I dress em like twins alot haha. BUT im very disapointed in the fact that they might *crosses my fingers TIGHTLY* be nicknamed Mel and Ali. (Melina and Aliyah). I just in no way like mel, or ali.. it just comes to me like butch and tomboy which there is nothing wrong with that entirely but uuugh I just dont like it at ALL.


----------



## Lia (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's due to accents. Because I pronounced Alana as "Ah-lah-nah".But then again, that's how I'd pronounce it in Spanish....

Me too! And i know that your name is pronounced like Celia (with the emphasis on the Ce - in portuguese it'd be CÃ©lia), not Cilia.
It's the latin-based language


----------



## daer0n (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think it's due to accents. Because I pronounced Alana as "Ah-lah-nah".But then again, that's how I'd pronounce it in Spanish....

I pronounce it the same way too! i never thought of pronouncing it "Alaynah", i always thought it was Alana (Ah lah nah)
And nope i dont regret my kids names at all.


----------



## Ricci (Mar 4, 2008)

My sons names are

Dorian (Door-e-in) everyone loves his name

Casey

Chris

no reason to regret those


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 4, 2008)

My kids' names were carefully chosen so I have no regrets at all.


----------



## Lia (Mar 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I pronounce it the same way too! i never thought of pronouncing it "Alaynah", i always thought it was Alana (Ah lah nah)
And nope i dont regret my kids names at all.

They're cute - you have your own Gondor kingdom at home


----------



## Brianasmom (Mar 24, 2008)

I love my kids names, my daughter's name is Briana(bree-on-a)Nicole and my son's name Jayden Christopher. When my daughter was in elementary school there was sooo many Brianas and Briannas that the teachers had to use the 1st intial in their last names such as "Briana F" so they won't get the kids mixed up. But I have no regrets about her name.


----------



## -VC- (Mar 24, 2008)

weird - for the last few days I've been thinking of possible baby names for when I have children in the future and also the kind of names that I might grow to hate as the child grows up. I have no idea why lol, I just thought of it out-of-the-blue and it stuck in my head for days. I have a very unique name - have previously been picked on a lil' for it, but I absolutely love it! I want unique - but not stupid - names for my children


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wondered if anyone here had ever regretted what they named their child, for any reason (didnt like the name anymore, hated omeone else by that name, thought of a better name)? I have. I named my oldest son (who is 12) Jake and for some strange reason, we named our next son (who is 2) Luke. You might not see a problem with that but I am constantly calling Luke Jake and Jake Luke....the K's on the end get me every time! My mother is always mixing me and my siblings names up and I swore I'd never do that and now I do it constantly. Drives me insane! I wish I had picked a different sounding name for my last son. Doesnt change my love for my kids a bit but it sure makes me feel brainless at times, though!


----------



## KatJ (Apr 14, 2008)

I LOVE YOU GIRLS FOR PRONOUNCING MY BABY GIRL'S NAME RIGHT!!! Maybe it's just a southern thing, lol.


----------



## internetchick (Apr 15, 2008)

Nope. My sons are Jared and Ethan, and my daughter's name is Paloma.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When My daughter was born, there was a woman who worked at the birthing center who had the same last name I had. She also had her daughter 2 months before me at the same place but I didn't know what she had named her. The day my daughter was born, she came over to my bed..........mind you, I had just had a c-section and she worked there............and told me I needed to change my daughters name. She had named her baby the same thing. I wouldn't have changed it then if she would have dropped to her knees. She was such a ***** about the whole thing. 10 years go by and I get a call from her that she thinks she has been charged for my daughters dr office visits. I just hung up on her. She was a total ***** again. That is the only reason I regret it though. I love the name Courtney and thought I was having a boy until she was born so I didn't even have a girls name. This woman is a freak!!! I don't regret naming my son Giovanni. Can you believe my husband was going to choose between Guiliani and Giovanni (I chose Giovanni) and I dont regret it one bit. 
The only thing that makes me mad is that although we don't have plans to have another kid anytime soon, if we had a girl next, we wanted to name her Gisele. We've loved that name since before Gisele got big (we've been together that long). Well, long story short, my husband has cheated on me but we're pretty much past it. The girl that he cheated with (was an ex of his) had a second kid with some other guy and named her daughter.......yep , you guessed it, Gisele.

Man this pissed me off. I don't think she spelled it the same way we want to but to bother me even more, I found out at the same time that with her first son, she named him Daniel after the first baby daddy, (shes has two baby daddy's; she's a straight out you know what; she didn't even know who the father of her second child was) that way she could nickname him Jr, which is my husbands nickname since he was named after his dad.

This girl was crazy but its not goin to affect me naming my kids lol


----------



## beautybybee (Apr 24, 2008)

NO I NEVER REGRETED MY BABYGIRLS NAMES I HAVE 2 BEAUTIFUL LITTLE GIRLS ONE IS 5 AND THE OTHER JUST TURNED ONE AND I DID THINK ABOUT IT ALOT AND I WOULDNT HAVE NAMED THEM ANYTHING DIFFRENT




PRECIOUS JAZMINE &amp; STARR AMORETTE


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Apr 25, 2008)

I knew before I was pregnant what I wanted to name a boy.....Cougar William....I know it is different but it is strong and unique which is what I always wanted my Son to be, and he is.

My Daughter on the other hand took far more thought. I just felt more pressure to give her a name that would fit her her entire life, one that would make sure she was taken seriously as an adult but fit a beautiful young woman, I named her Audrey Catherine. We just like Audrey, and Catherine is my Husbands Grandmothers Name.

I grew up hating my name, Kelly, spelled like a boy!! But I always knew I was named after my Fathers good friend who was killed, so I never made it known that sometimes I was unhappy with it.

I am sure at some point my kids will hate their names....just as they will think Mom and Dad are complete dorks!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 25, 2008)

My daughter to be, will be named Jordan Juliet. I guess having a boy's name myself gave me that idea. I thought it be cute if she too had a boy's name. I don't think I'll regret it or atleast I hope not.


----------



## Saja (Apr 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My daughter to be, will be named Jordan Juliet. I guess having a boy's name myself gave me that idea. I thought it be cute if she too had a boy's name. I don't think I'll regret it or atleast I hope not. I think its an adorable name!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think its an adorable name! Aw, thank you


----------



## MakeupByMe (Apr 26, 2008)

I used to hate my name so much Mone't pronounced Monay I never got teased about it I always got compliments but I couldn't stand it but as I got older I freaking Love it lol its different &amp; not alot of people have it!!!!!! My daughters name is Heaven..............Yes heaven I love it Heaven Angelina!! &amp; my sons name is Angel No I wasn't going for a theme but it ended up that waY LOL!! He was supposed to be named Joshua after my boyfriend friend that passed but My BF's brother had a son a lil after I had my daughter &amp; named him joshua so We went with Angel which was his friends middle name!!!!! &amp; so now I have Heaven &amp; Angel &amp; I love those names!!!!!!! &amp; my son is Angel Elija!!


----------



## crapola (Apr 26, 2008)

not me, but i made my parents feel guilty when i told them the translation of my name meant "greatest king" (i'm a girl). they just took two random names and mixed it and didn't bother to see if it translated to something. but i've come to terms with my name, which is maharaj, btw.


----------



## Panda816 (Sep 3, 2008)

no regrets.

My son's name is Dante - I love it b/c people seem to always remember it or remember him. A bunch of people have told me they like the name or that they think it's cool. His m/n is after my FIL, very old school.


----------



## Gwendela (Sep 3, 2008)

I've never regretted giving my children unique names. I have a unique name and it's served me well. If other people have a problem with it well they can just smooch away.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 3, 2008)

oh not at all, I remember falling in love with my daughter's name the very first time a friend mentioned it to me, I didnt even have to think about it and I will never regret it. I named her Gabriella Maria (the middle name is my mom's)


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 3, 2008)

I remember finding this article about the most popular girls names in 1988 (the year I was born) and typically, I have 2 of the top 10 most popular names from that year lol

Rebecca Sarah. Talk about common!

My Mum said she really liked the names, but also because she has an uncommon name (Eugenia - pronounced U-jean-e-ahh) she didn't want her kids to go through the taunting she went through. I really like my mums name though, no one can ever pronouce it though, so she often goes as Gina.


----------



## Ali07 (Sep 7, 2008)

Ive never regretted the names I gave my twins but EVERYONE is always questioning why i picked the names I did


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Oct 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *frugalmel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, I think we did ok with the kids' names. What I have always hated was my name. 
Melody (I know, people don't think its bad, but I do)

My middle name, Ann, was my Mom's name. That I like.

Melody Ann, I really like that name!
And I also like mine. Candace..has a nice ring to it.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 27, 2008)

this guy in a town close to mine just named his kid Sarah McCain Palin.

I think it's one thing to say.. like Brad Pitt, and name your kid Brad, it's quite another to take the ENTIRE name for your kid!


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Oct 27, 2008)

I dont regret my babies names ! Melina an Aliyah.. it took me almost a day to finalize on Aliyah's name..They sort of rhyme a bit..alot of people mistake them for twins and they are less than 11 months apart soo..haha. Melina Alyssa and Aliyah Monica



. I begged my bf for both pregnancies to have one of my girls be named Karyssa..but it did not happen lol!. I do plan on having 1 or 2 more max, and if it would be a boy it would be Andrew or Brandon..and for a girl Id hope Karyssa or Ava ! ahhh ahha.


----------



## peachface (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nibjet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this guy in a town close to mine just named his kid Sarah McCain Palin. 
I think it's one thing to say.. like Brad Pitt, and name your kid Brad, it's quite another to take the ENTIRE name for your kid!

Eek. Is Palin their last name? Or is Palin one of the middle names?


----------



## laurafaye (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't have kids but I quite like my name, Laura Faye, even though I just get called Laura. Laura is really common but whatever. If I have a daughter I really want to name her Isabelle.


----------



## nibjet (Oct 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *peachface* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Eek. Is Palin their last name? Or is Palin one of the middle names? one of the middle names


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't regret Maverick's name, but currently everyone associates him with Senator McCain... or Tom Cruise (which I had expected at the time). he was named after Mavericks Point, Half Moon Bay- which is a big wave surf spot here in California.

His full name is Maverick Dean.

When I found out I was pregnant and before we had names, I used to tell everyone we were going to name him Iroc if he was a boy... because Who Rocks??? that screams camaro driving mullet boy if i ever heard a name.

hahaha

I thought it was funny.


----------



## Rotting Beauty (Oct 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *nibjet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this guy in a town close to mine just named his kid Sarah McCain Palin. 
I think it's one thing to say.. like Brad Pitt, and name your kid Brad, it's quite another to take the ENTIRE name for your kid!

What if McCain is elected and is the most horrible president the US has ever seen? Then the kid would really be embarrassed.


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Nov 8, 2008)

Well, I don't have any kids, but if I ever decide to adopt or have a kid I would probably chose:

Gabrielle Rose or Rae (?) if its a girl, and Lucah (?) if it's a boy. I'm bad at thinking of middle names.

But as for my name, I love it. Allison Elizabeth. My name was taken from the Elvis Costello song 'Alison' only my parents added an l. According to what my dad told me awhile ago my name was supposed to be Carmella or Sarah if I was a girl, and my mom recently told me that if I was a boy I was gonna be named Quintillo (or Quinton for short). Eek. D=


----------



## Cari103 (Jan 2, 2009)

So I love my son's name but I let he's dad name him and I don't think I should have because i don't feel like it's his name I don't feel that thats the name for him maybe it's because its a perisn name or something I dont know I wanted to wait intell I had him and see him to find the write name for him.


----------

